# Haha late but...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY CANADA DAY!  Hope you all had a great one. :3


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Ha ha cheers, keepin the celebrations going all weekend?!

Tonight's storm was sure better than the fireworks I did yesterday.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was really pretty.. I went to get some late coffee's and the lightning was awesome. We did get some great fireworks! LOL


----------

